# Regner New items 2008 - Shay



## hobbyfossi201 (Jan 2, 2008)

Good Morning Everybody!

For everyone who´s interested in Regner news: There´s a pre-information that Regner will come with a Shay - based on his Easy Line-Concept with oscillating twin cylinders this year.

Look at www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten_2008.php under "Verbesserungen und Kleinigkeiten, Vorankündigung".

For me a "must have" as soon as it will be available.
I guess the Shay will be another success for Regner, after Konrad/Willi/LumberJack....

What´s your opinion on it?

Have a nice day, 
Kind regards Klaus


----------



## thespottedcat (Jan 2, 2008)

I like it, if it's anything like the other Regners I've seen it should be a good runner.
 I can't wait to see a photo of the prototype.
Stan


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Looks VERY /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif interesting!!  (Wonder what the "fare" will be?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif).

                                                                                                                      /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif   Tom
*


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

ATTention EU Travellers!! 

When you purchase items in EU keep the tickets and also pack your purchased items so that at departure into the USA at the "ZOLL" (EU CUSTOMS)you submit proof of purchase and show the purchased merchandise(for me trainstuff/clothes etc)to the custom officals "THEY REFUND YOU THE VAT(additional taxes you paid) I believe 19% !!!


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

In fact, the VAT is deducted on any mailorders as well, so anyone living outside the European Union, can deduct 19the VAT from Regners prices! (As they are allways stated including the VAT in the catalogue) 

Write Regner and ask what exactly percentage you can deduct. Anyone living within the EU has to pay the VAT, so I don't keep exact track of German VAT. But 16-19% sounds about right. It will more than cover shipment to the USA, anyway


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Why not just buy it, when it becomes available, from the US dealer at the Train Dept., Mr. Ken Johnson, and eliminate all the foreign shipping, customs etc.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks pretty neat. The shay I made uses oscillators, I think they add a neat action to the movement of the shay. NOT prototypical, but fun!  The cylinders under the shay picture look pretty neat also, for a project.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

I also noticed the De Winton, based on the Willi.  Two cylinders, self-starting, and that cool quadrant reverser.  Nice.

www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2008/Chaloner_25470.php
Don't forget you can feed the pages to Babelfish for something approaching translation:
babelfish.altavista.com/
It's not very accurate with technical language, but it gets some of the points across and can be quite funny at times./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mack505 on 02/08/2008 4:02 PM
I also noticed the De Winton, based on the Willi.  Two cylinders, self-starting, and that cool quadrant reverser.  Nice.

www.regner-dampftechnik.de/aktuelles/neuheiten2008/Chaloner_25470.php
Don't forget you can feed the pages to Babelfish for something approaching translation:
babelfish.altavista.com/
It's not very accurate with technical language, but it gets some of the points across and can be quite funny at times./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif




The only scary bit about the model of Chaloner is it is WAY overscale.  The boiler top is about elbow height of the driver and the chimney is a bit over his head on the real loco.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

CFH - gas bottle


You can now buy the Universal Gas AT 2000 (30% Propane, 70%Butane) directly from us - visit us at fairs, introductory exhibitions and so on.  It's also possibe to ship it - each can containing 600ml of gas, order #50805, costs eu.3,85.


We'd like to build this model Shay this year, but unfortunately, we are short of time because of the impending Nuremburg toy fair.  The original was built in 1880 by Lima Locomotive Works for a company by the name of G&J Backus.


The model is driven by a twin-cylinder motor and is built up from large wood sections in the famous Easy Line quality.

Who needs Babelfish?

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

